# Why does the work b*u*g*g*e*r get changed



## hhpminis (Nov 22, 2007)

LOL I use this term a lot and notice that if I use it on the forum it gets changed to begger. Am I saying something not nice and dont even know it?


----------



## anoki (Nov 22, 2007)

Yes, that is a not very nice word...and I don't think it is just here in Canada, but I don't know for sure on that

I use it, probably more than I should, but yes, it isn't a "nice" word

~kathryn


----------



## Leeana (Nov 22, 2007)

I've heard allot of UK and 'english' people use the world on tv so maybe its a curse or bad word over there.

Okay i have to test this ..begger ...did that change?

Well check that out, hmm ..thats different lol.


----------



## Mona (Nov 22, 2007)

LOL!! GOOD QUESTION! I'll be interested in hearing what the other Canadians on board have to say. When we were setting up the word filter for the forums, it was me that added that one, and even Mary Lou asked me why. I believe she is actually American born and/or raised, so she never heard this either, so I am to blame for it!

Growing up in our household, when we were kids, we didn't dare say begger, without looking forward to the slap in the mouth that followed it!




Maybe our home was just stricter than normal, but we were not even allowed to say geez, because if we did, we might as well have said Jesus (meant the same thing in my parent's eyes) and gotten a nice little slap in the cops for that one too! Gee was ok, but ot geez or Jesus! OH!


----------



## Leeana (Nov 22, 2007)

Ooops nevermind



lol


----------



## hhpminis (Nov 22, 2007)

Well shoot, here on the west coast it is just a word. It is a lot nicer than many of the other words I use when I am mad. LOL

I guess I will have to be more careful. Sorry to any I have offended.

OK so I have to know, what does it mean or what is it slang for?


----------



## Mona (Nov 22, 2007)

hhpminis said:


> OK so I have to know, what does it mean or what is it slang for?


No offense taken(by anyone, I am sure!) but what it means, is I am sure, the same thing it means there. It just kind of means the same as saying... "the little sh_t", only in a nicer way.



I guess like saying it is a little brat.


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 22, 2007)

In "old English" it's a term that refers to anal sex. ie. "b*u*g*g*e*r*y"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/begger


----------



## Vertical Limit (Nov 22, 2007)

> Growing up in our household, when we were kids, we didn't dare say begger, without looking forward to the slap in the mouth that followed it!


ROFL! I just want to know what it's supposed to mean? Why is it bad? Are we referring to something you can pick out of your nose



or is it something else?

I am just dying to know why you got slapped Mona. I have never heard of such nonsense. If the word B*U*G*G*E*R* is bad then I am a very bad girl!

Edited to say.....OH NO MATT! I just read what you said! You're kidding? Oh Geez! No wonder you got creamed Mona.....LOL!


----------



## Chaos Ranch (Nov 22, 2007)

Lol.. I always used the term as if to say the little pest... or little bug that was bugging me... sure had no clue it was used any other way ! haha... learn something new every day.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 22, 2007)

I am originally from the U.K. and it is a BAD word, so is the word that is like blood all over the place. They are used so much on T.V. that I don't think U.S. realises.

But I notice that british T.V. has alot more bad language and nudity that ours. When we visit my and hubby's eyes pop and we turn it off pretty quick.

I guess the word is as bad as saying the D word here. Which suprisingly isn't as bad over there. Hmmm

Emma


----------



## Sterling (Nov 22, 2007)

I had NO IDEA!!! We always use it as meaning ....you know how a little bug irritates you and nags at ya....then we call whatever does that in a nice way a little begger. (But before it's tranposed) Such as "my little horse was trying to steal his stallmate's hay...the little "begger". I will definitely be careful when out of state to use it tho...


----------



## Mona (Nov 22, 2007)

Well, you guys all had me wondering too, so I went straight to the horse's mouth so to speak, and called my Mom! She told me she just thought it was bad...they were raised that way, and so she raised her kids that way. She said it was a really bad word, even worse than saying sh_t.

She called me back after looking it up in her dictionary, and this is what she found...

*begger* 1. guilty of sodomy 2. contemptibleperson 3. US slang for "chap", persona or child, and used in mild or humerous dispargament.

After I hung up with her, I looked it up online and found this one...(click the word)*begger*


----------



## Shari (Nov 22, 2007)

hhpminis said:


> Well shoot, here on the west coast it is just a word. It is a lot nicer than many of the other words I use when I am mad. LOL
> 
> I guess I will have to be more careful. Sorry to any I have offended.
> 
> OK so I have to know, what does it mean or what is it slang for?


Same here.... just a word. Would never of known other wise.

Guess it is like Hubbies Mum.... the would "bloody" in any context was a big no no. In the UK during her time, was one of the worse cuse words.

To us.. Bloody, b*gger and such is just like "oh bother".

I had a friend send me to a web site once a number of years ago..to what words are now banned in schools. Lets say.. I had no idea simple words,, that meant nothing when I was a kid or even now for that matter.... could get kids afterschool time now.

Guess I am just old.





Added: I find an old...mean really old dictoniary....

B*gger= Drat, pest

Woolley begger- is a fly fishing lure.

Boy times have changed.


----------



## Mona (Nov 22, 2007)

Yes, bloody was a BIG no-no in our home growing up too! It too was a "swear" word if it was used in any other way than to describe being covered in blood...like a bloody nose or something. But if you said this bloody thing won;t work, look out!


----------



## tigeresss (Nov 22, 2007)

Well I was born/raised in Western Canada, but my entire family since the prior to the 1600's were all born in England...

Bloody (often formed with "bloody h*ll") is a BIG no no in my house...even still now that we're all grown up! haha. This would be said in an angry situation..i.e. you've just broken a leg "BLOODY heck!" or "this stero is bloody useless". I suppose a good comparison would be "oh sh*t/fu**"

begger is also a big no no. A common combo for begger is "beggery bollocks"...Bollocks is also a very naughty word! Although I must admit I do say beggery bollocks when the need arises (not often).

Drat is also not a nice word although not that big of a deal. I suppose a good camparison would be "dang" (except a bit more rude than dang haha). Drat to me is like "darnit" or a nicer way of saying "bloody heck" haha. Basically it's said when something's gone wrong...i.e. "oh drat I forgot to turn the lights off".

Yikes saying all those things you'd be asking for a clip 'round the ear!!

Also in England saying "peeved off" is a big no no! It's also a rude thing to say!! I accidentally said it while I was over there (the mind slips) and with it being no big deal in Canada I forgot. Anyway, every head turned and I got a very stern lecture!!! haha.


----------



## hhpminis (Nov 22, 2007)

My mother wouldn't slap us but she did wash our mouths out with soap. Then she just gave up, I was the 4th after 3 brothers and after them, nothing I said or did shocked her. LOL

My grandmother was Norwegian and I got my face slapped once for saying uf fy faen (pronounced Oof fee fawn)! I had no idea what it meant then but remember her not being happy when I said it.


----------



## Mona (Nov 22, 2007)

I think maybe the begger and bloody are more serious in Canada pehaps, because we are under British rule and they are big no-nos there?? Since the US is not British rule, it is not "offensive" for them to say it in their country?? Just grasping at streaws here.

Any btw hhpminis...we had our fair share of tasting the old soap bar when growing up too!


----------



## Shari (Nov 22, 2007)

I was raised with French cuse words via cousins. <Lol> But I have to admit..other than my Dad who is from Greenmountain NC, who are big on cuse words, some truely odd.. like "blue fuzzy woolie wart",.... my Mom's Acadian side... very, very rarely heard a cuse word from Grammy (always in french) and never from Grand-mere.


----------



## REO (Nov 22, 2007)

I always knew the meaning of the word (English meaning) I think I learned when I lived in Ireland? I don't remember. I didn't know it was in the filter here but I can see why.


----------



## RainSong (Nov 22, 2007)

Matt73 said:


> In "old English" it's a term that refers to anal sex. ie. "b*u*g*g*e*r*y"
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/begger


Matt's got it... that's the old meaning, and the reason why a lot of people get in trouble for it!

I've known it for ages. and I'm West coast born and raised, so I don't think it's so much of a regional thing as a family thing.


----------



## JustAGamble11 (Nov 22, 2007)

isnt a begger from out of ur nose?

oh nm sorry i didnt know until i read the post


----------



## Marty (Nov 22, 2007)

As usual I'm completely confused because

1. A b u g g e r is a really big snot that comes out of your nose

2. A beggar is someone that begs for money etc.

3. And I used to say bloody h*ll all the time and thought nothing of it.

hmmmmm


----------



## JO~* (Nov 22, 2007)

Never knew it was a bad word.

For me it just been kind of a word I would use if say a dog would not drop a ball while playing I might say something like come here you little b*u*g*g*e*r.


----------



## Mona (Nov 22, 2007)

Marty said:


> 1. A b u g g e r is a really big snot that comes out of your nose


No Marty. that would be a BOOGER!!! B U G G E R is pronounced like bug, only ending with an er sound.


----------



## River1018 (Nov 22, 2007)

Gee I never knew that was a bad word, where I'm from it is like saying someone is a "stinker" OH!


----------



## Dona (Nov 22, 2007)

For what it's worth.....I grew up hearing & using "B*gger" almost as an affectionate term for a little pest.



Just goes to show how different our cultures can be!





And yes, what comes out of our noses are "BOOGERS".


----------



## Minimor (Nov 22, 2007)

That's a word I've hardly ever used--I grew up knowing it was a bad word (and note that I am an American born & raised & I always knew that was a "bad" word)..I can do a pretty good job of cussing if I choose to, but that's just not one of the words I'd choose to use. If I'm mad enough to swear, chances are there are more expressive words than that one to use!

I have used it a few different times, usually meaning it in a harmless way, same as if I used "pest" or "brat" instead, and I have to say I think that most people that do use the word mean it in that harmless way--they aren't actually thinking of it as anything very bad. If they want to be truly offensive or vulgar they will use much more serious swear words!


----------



## CyndiM (Nov 22, 2007)

I have a BIL who is from England and he told me years ago about bloody, b*gger, bleeding and the word sod or sot (I don't remember which).

To say to someone they are a 'bloody sod/sot', is in his words, the *VERY* worst insult. You couldn't say anything worse. And a 'oops I'm sorry' doesn't get it.


----------



## tigeresss (Nov 23, 2007)

Yep it's "sod" not sot and that's also a very very naughty word!!!! Yikes! haha.

"Booger" is what comes out of your nose and I think it's a disgusting word!


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 23, 2007)

Marty said:


> As usual I'm completely confused because
> 
> 1. A b u g g e r is a really big snot that comes out of your nose
> 
> ...



Oops. Sorry. Already stated.


----------



## Alex (Nov 23, 2007)

Boy Im stupid! OH! I was with Marty on the whole Booger thing!!!!!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 23, 2007)

I am GOBSMACKED I really cannot believe you lot did not know what it meant





I can accept that the connotation is different but not to know the root meaning of the word.......





You do NOT use words of which you do not know the meaning, first rule of any language .

I may not swear much but gosh I sure know who and what I am insulting when I do!!


----------



## Sonya (Nov 23, 2007)

I too did not know that b ugger was an inappropriate word. Here in the US, it is used frequently to describe someone annoying, etc...I doubt very few know the root of the word (at least here)...I didn't know.


----------



## Rachel (Nov 23, 2007)

Learn something new every day!


----------



## hhpminis (Nov 24, 2007)

Rabbit, we may be a nation of heathens but in our defense...

If you are raised in a society and a house that commonly uses a phrase, you are most likely going to pick that up as a norm and not question it.

Truly where I grew up it was a very common phrase and not even blinked at to say. Not even by my grandma who was very proper. I dont believe I ever heard her say it but she never slapped me or washed my mouth out when I said it.

There are words used across the water that if said here would be odd or offensive.

For instance, if you knock me up here, there would be trouble. Knocked up here is getting pregnant, usually out of wedlock, not getting woken up, and we dont smoke fags here either.

I over heard my nieces talking the other day about a girl in their school and calling them a name that would have gotten me slapped into next week when I was growing up. I questioned them about it and it definitely does not mean the same thing it did when I was growing up. Still not a positive thing but defintely not the same. When I told them what it meant when I was a kid they were horrified.

Needless to say, society and language differ and if nothing else I have learned that I should be more aware of what I say in the company of others.





Oh and BTW, what is GOBSMACKED? LOL

Nevermind, I looked it up, here it is for all you other heathens out there. LOL

Adj. 1. gobsmacked - utterly astounded

colloquialism - a colloquial expression; characteristic of spoken or written communication that seeks to imitate informal speech

Britain, Great Britain, U.K., UK, United Kingdom, United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland - a monarchy in northwestern Europe occupying most of the British Isles; divided into England and Scotland and Wales and Northern Ireland; `Great Britain' is often used loosely to refer to the United Kingdom

surprised - taken unawares or suddenly and feeling wonder or astonishment; "surprised by her student's ingenuity"; "surprised that he remembered my name"; "a surprised expression"


----------



## LowriseMinis (Nov 24, 2007)

Ladies and gentlemen, meet Urban Dictionary. A very crude, occasionally vulgar, but very straightforward dictionary of commonly (and not so commonly) used phrases. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=begger


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 24, 2007)

I want to add to the list of forum forbidden words. One of my horse's names is W A S H I T A S. Try tryping that in to a Forum message and see what you get! The forbidden word is the name of a local River and County, a Kiowa Indian word. Accent on the first syllable.


----------



## Alex (Nov 24, 2007)

Ive never heard of any of these words!!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 24, 2007)

"Knocked up" means the same here as it does over there.

Colloquialisms are one thing but real words, with real meanings are another- for example a "fag" at a boys prep school is merely a junior who does menial tasks for a senior boy.

Which, of course, could well be where the colloquial meaning originated!!!





I totally accept that the word may not be used as anything more than "darn" but it is still a word, with a meaning.

OK be honest how many of you are going to look at swear words differently now???


----------



## Alex (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh I will Jane!


----------



## Shari (Nov 24, 2007)

Probably not, do not use them very often anyway.


----------



## TriggynBluenDaisy Too (Nov 24, 2007)

rabbitsfizz said:


> ...Colloquialisms are one thing but real words, with real meanings are another- for example a "fag" at a boys prep school is merely a junior who does menial tasks for a senior boy.
> 
> Which, of course, could well be where the colloquial meaning originated!!!
> 
> ...



Well that's interesting Jane, I always thought it only meant a cigarette in the UK. I went to a rock concert in my teens and a band member asked me for a fag. At first I thought he was looking for a guy to hook up with so I was kind of embarrassed and looked at him blankly until someone piped up and said he wanted a cigarette.





At a later time someone complimented me on my new "shag" hair do which was popular at the time. Of course he was there and teased me about having a copulating hair style. Talk about a people separated by a common language, lol.

WAcrapAS You knew I had to find out, lol.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 24, 2007)

rabbitsfizz said:


> I am GOBSMACKED I really cannot believe you lot did not know what it meant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now 'Fizz, we knew what it meant! We just didn't think it meant the same _thing_.



Seriously, I did know it's original definition but then again I'm an odd duck from too much reading as a child. There's an awful lot of 20-letter words I can quote you the Latin roots of and even pronounce correctly but I mispronounce anything French because I was never taught the French sounding of things! Embarrassing to be sure.

It's actually sort of fun to play with the forum filters...darn it all to heck in a handbasket!

Leia


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 24, 2007)

> "Knocked up" means the same here as it does over there.


Well then...it didn't used to.



I remember a British friend of my Mom's who, when staying over, would tell us to "knock her up in the morning".


----------



## Alex (Nov 24, 2007)

Sue_C. said:


> > "Knocked up" means the same here as it does over there.
> 
> 
> Well then...it didn't used to.
> ...


Yikes!!! lol


----------

